# Recherche pack icones drivers



## Dark Skyliner (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche des icônes ou des packs d'icônes contenant des drivers de tout type (disque dure interne,externe,USB,amovible,partition windows etc...) car ceux que je trouvent ne sont pas à mon goûts

Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2008)

Regarde par là.


----------



## Dark Skyliner (13 Juillet 2008)

Merci,je pense que je vais trouver mon bonheur 

ÉDIT:si on veut remmettre les icones originales comment fait t-on déjà car j'ai complètement oublié :S ,merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2008)

Pomme + I > effacer.


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci encore 
Sinon j'ai une deuxième petit problème:
J'ai trouver une image png que j'aimerais remplacer par l'icone d'un DD
Mais problème,quand je fait pomme+i sur l'icone png en question,cela me montre l'icone d'un fichier Aperçu en haut à gauche et quand je copie cette icone et que je la colle à la place de celle du disque dure bah à la place j'ai l'icone d'un fichier Aperçu
Que doit je faire pour que mon PNG apparaisse à la place de l'icone du fichier Aperçu?

Merci d'avance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> (...) Que doit je faire pour que mon PNG apparaisse à la place de l'icone du fichier Aperçu?
> Merci d'avance


Bonsoir,
Essaie avec Img2icns ou Pic2Icons.

edit/Pic2Icons est bien mais n'a pas l'air tip-top avec Leopard. A voir.


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci beaucoup^^


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (7 Août 2008)

Superbes icones, franchement !


----------

